

A Description of One Programmer’s Programming Style Revisited [pdf] - drjohnson
http://www.the-adam.com/adam/rantrave/st02.pdf

======
jejones3141
Proof that "...the determined Real Programmer can write FORTRAN in any
language", or more specifically FORTRAN 77, since Fortran has acquired the
sorts of features the author eschews.

